# spiny tailed monitors



## cave-man (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys.

I have 3 yellow ackies. two males and one female. the female has laid eggs before but i am very inexperienced in breeding and the males always got to the eggs before me. I'd appreciate any advice available as she lays eggs around this time of year. 

I have a Brinsea octagon 10 incubator. Is this going to be any good or should i be buying a specific reptile incubator???? any advice is much appreciated in the breeding matter 

thank you


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

cave-man said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have 3 yellow ackies. two males and one female. the female has laid eggs before but i am very inexperienced in breeding and the males always got to the eggs before me. I'd appreciate any advice available as she lays eggs around this time of year.
> 
> ...


not breed so not 100% on this but you could seperate the female from the males while she's due/laying eggs


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

cave-man said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have 3 yellow ackies. two males and one female. the female has laid eggs before but i am very inexperienced in breeding and the males always got to the eggs before me. I'd appreciate any advice available as she lays eggs around this time of year.
> 
> ...


How deep is the substrate you are using and with the brinsea
Being a bird incubator can you turn the rotator off


----------



## cave-man (Jan 19, 2012)

bloodpython22 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by cave-man
> 
> ...


----------



## cave-man (Jan 19, 2012)

cave-man said:


> bloodpython22 said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

2" of playsand :gasp::gasp::gasp: 

Your eggs are infertile thats way the males are eating them. 

Its been my experience that ackies do not eat each others eggs unless there infertile. 

with 2" of playsand your lucky your female hasnt become egg bound and kicked the bucket. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...680-ackie-care-requirements.html#post10015749 

^ do what this says. 

Scrap the nest box mentality your restricting your monitors to much.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

You'll need a foot deep mix of soil and sand mix. If you can't provide this depth for the whole enclosure, you'll need two boxes - one for the hotter end and one for the cooler end, so she can still choose where to lay.


----------

